# Capacité de mémoire pour un Ipad



## JPS45 (1 Novembre 2011)

Sur le point d'acheter un iPad pour usage à domicile, je me pose la question de l'importance de la mémoire : 16,32 ou 64 Mo. Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ben, tu sais, on se la pose tous ...Cette question !


----------



## jonas971 (1 Novembre 2011)

JPS45 a dit:


> : 16,32 ou 64 Mo. Merci


:rateau:

Et bien...!  tu le met où iOS...


C'est go


----------



## Slide (1 Novembre 2011)

Si tu peux, prend le 64g, j'ai un 32 (il me reste plus que 2g), le prochain je prendrai un 64 (voir sans doute un MBA, si le prochain n'est toujours pas compatible avec un disque dure externe, flashs ...)


----------



## jonas971 (1 Novembre 2011)

Slide a dit:


> Si tu peux, prend le 64g, j'ai un 32 (il me reste plus que 2g), le prochain je prendrai un 64 (voir sans doute un MBA, si le prochain n'est toujours pas compatible avec un disque dure externe, flashs ...)



Usage à domicile. S'il à un Ordi. un 64 go ce vois inutile.

Même un 16go ferais largement l'affaire.


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2011)

-> Matériel perso : 3G 64Gb. 
-> Pourquoi ce choix ? À vrai dire parce qu'acheté d'occasion bon marché 
-> Utilisation courante : Applications, bouquins et photos.
-> Résultat : environ 25Gb d'espace libre ...

Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## PokerChichi (4 Novembre 2011)

Perso, j'ai un *16Go*. Je n'ai pas beaucoup de musique (5/6Go).

Si tu as l'intention d'y stocker beaucoup (beaucoup) de vidéos, il faut le 64Go. Je dois avoir pas loin de 1000 photos de bonne qualité, ça ne représente mm pas 1Go..


----------

